# Maske in Freehand anlegen



## EFpünktchen (6. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon am verzweifeln ... Ihr seid meine letzte Chance ...

Ich habe eine Anfahrtsskizze bekommen, die ich nachbauen soll. Alle weiteren Anfahtspläne sollen genauso aussehen. Doch irgendwie kappiere ich nicht, wie sie die Maske erstellt haben. Damit die Straßen, die über den Rand hinausgehen ausgeblendet werden, haben sie eine Maske erstellt, die diese Straßenstücke nicht anzeigen lässt. Da ein Schatten ganz hinten liegt, brauche ich die Maske unbedingt. Doch wie füge ich sie ein bzw. erstelle sie?

Gruß


----------



## jensen (6. April 2005)

Hi,

das würde ich auch gern wissen..  

Also, wer hat Antwort parat?

mfg!
jens


----------



## EFpünktchen (6. April 2005)

Vielleicht hat was mit dem Ein- und Ausblenden zu tun?!

Ich komm nicht dahinter ... ;(


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. April 2005)

Hallo,

Was hälst Du davon, auf die oberste Ebene ein transparentes Rechteck mit der entsprechenden
(nicht-transparenten) Rand-Dicke und der Hintergrundfarbe (meistens weiß) zu platzieren?


----------



## EFpünktchen (8. April 2005)

Hat sich erledigt. Danke.

Richtige Antwort war:
Die Straßen sind mit Ausschneiden/Innen einfügen in den quadratischen Rahmen eingefügt.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (4. August 2005)

Ansonsten über:

Bearbeiten > Innen einsetzen

So bleibt dir das Original erhalten, du kannst es innerhalb der Maske verschieben und die maske an sich vergrößern oder verkleinern!


----------

